# Cabinet layout and design software that generates material list and cutlist?



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am fed up with my current workbench situation in my garage. They are built out of "2 by" stock and plywood, and they are not exceptionally flat or square. I want to replace them with a series of cabinets.

Here is a quick mockup of what I have in mind. This is mostly to scale. I have 19' of wall space. There are 6 cabinets, each 30" wide, a 24" cabinet in the middle that my miter saw will sit on, and my RAS will go out on the right side and sit so the table is flush with the countertop. I am planning to put a double layer of 3/4 MDF on top for a work surface.










I'm trying to find something that will let me input dimensions and materials and give me a shopping list in terms of how many sheets of plywood and how many BF of lumber I need, as well as a cutlist. I have used CabinetCruncher, and it works pretty well, but is expensive ($150, seems expensive to me, maybe that's just what the going rate is though).

My primary concern is getting a materials list together that includes everything (lumber, hardware, etc) before I begin this project so I can make sure I have an accurate budget. Does anyone have any suggestions or comments on the design I'm looking at?

Edit: here is a direct link to the image, I'm not sure how to tell the forum not to resize it.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I think Sketchup has a parts/cut list app you can install in it but I have never used it. Do a Google search for it and see if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Something free that i have used is eCabinet
It may be more than you are looking for but it is free and gives you what you are looking for (and more besides)
There is a little bit of a learning curve, it is a cabinetmakers design system but for cabinets I think it was easier to learn and use than Sketchup.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Vrtigo, you might want to take a look at Cutlist. It is a program designed primarily for creating a materials list for sheet goods but it also handles rough/dimensional lumber as well. The silver edition is $89 (what I use) and is limited to 50 individual parts. This can be circumvented by breaking up your cabinets into multiple projects.

With the plugin that Bill mentioned you can interface it with Sketchup to take your design and produce a list of parts.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

You may want to check out Daltxguy's blog (http://lumberjocks.com/topics/9435) where he talks about the very useful cutlist plugin he created for Sketchup. I've used it and it is an incredibly useful bit of software. I highly recommend it.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been using Cutlist Plus for years. Also allows you to customize your material handling and hardware.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

I use cabinet planner. It works and handles cutlsts and quotes.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

MaxCut is what I use. Creates and displays cut diagrams and cut list reports. Oh, and it's FREE!


----------

